# Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Day Date 42mm Review



## colgex

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Day Date 42mm (H64615155) Collection 2013 

This is my first review on this forum and I'll be presenting my latest piece. It is the newest version of the famous 46mm Hamilton Pilot, in this case, a refreshed and smaller 42mm version. I've searched through the forum and have found a lot of threads and sales on the 46mm version but not on this 42mm. So here it goes!

Case:
As mentioned above, this is a new version part of Hamilton's 2013 collection and it has a case size of 42mm and a thickness of 12mm. It comes with a stainless steel bracelet and the watch has a brushed finish for the most part with a few polished accents. The polished accents can be found around the edges of the case as seen on the picture below and in the outer circle of the dial.















Dial:
This model has a new dial color which is very interesting. The actual color is sort of like a gray and it looks like it has some type of texture. The pictures may not tell all of the story but it gives an appearance of ridges. Depending on the lighting, the color may look greyish, whitish or creamy. In contrast to previous versions, this model has the day of the week at 12 o'clock and the number at the 6 o'clock position. The day and date background it is purely white but it does not disrupt the color effect the dial produces unlike dark watches with white dates.

It is easy to read with the 10-50 marking and smaller in the inner track it has all the hours from 1-12. Unlike previous versions, this model only has lume on the hands and not on all of the markers (lume pics pending). Speaking of the hands, it is very satisfying to see the how they perfectly match the inner dial and how the hour hand can catch the markers and numbers through the triangle. The seconds hand has a pointy arrow that gives it a different touch to regular second hands in other watches.















Movement:
This model sports a traditionally decorated ETA 2834-2. I'm not going to go deep into the movement analysis but if you want to know more about it, you can google it. I'm sure there's plenty of references for it. It consists of a full day of the week complication at the 12 o'clock position and the date at the 6 o'clock position. I'll will provide an update later on with regards to the actual accuracy.









Wearability:
This pilot comes with a stainless steel bracelet. Unlike other strap 42mm watches I've owned before, this one sits perfectly on my wrist. It has a perfect balance and weight to it and it does not overhang. The bracelet has the Hamilton name both inside and outside of the clasp. I would say that the watch is very versatile and could match with any attire. You could wear this with pretty much anything, just maybe not with something super formal. You could definitely pair it up with straps as previous models and give it an even sportier look. (For reference, my wrist size is around 6.25-6.5 in.)















Wrap Up:
I love this watch, I love the dial contrast, I love the new 42mm size decrease. I also like the design with the day up top. I know the pilot is a model that has been out there for a long time and several brads have their own but this one feels original to me. I haven't seen pictures of it posted here and that in part prompted me to post this review.

Case: Steel (brushed and polished)
Movement: ETA 2834-2
Dial: Light grey
Lume: Yes
Lens: Sapphire
Strap: Bracelet
Water Res.: 100M
Dimensions: 42 x 48mm
Thickness: 12 mm
Lug Width: 20 mm


----------



## Cybotron

Looks good. I like it myself. Congrats!!!


----------



## Gibsons

Nice timepiece. Any Anti-Reflective coating on the crystal? Was this purchased and an AD or Grey? Any purchase price information you'd like to report? Thanks for the review, looking forward to seeing the superluminova lume shots and an accuracy report for this particular watch. My next purchase will be a white/silver dial Hamilton most likely. I like 42mm but a 46mm would most likely fit my 8" wrist better.

This looks like the identical bracelet I have on my Scuba... although an excellent SS bracelet, I wish Hamilton would make more specialized bracelets/straps rather than using the same ones on many different model lines.


----------



## colgex

I'm really busy these next few days at work. I'll try to provide an update during the weekend.


----------



## colgex

Reporting back on the accuracy: Since I started wearing it Monday morning, it has gained only 6 seconds. I've been wearing it much so have not used a winder yet. I'll report the accuracy after using my winder too. I took the lume pics, just haven't had the chance to upload them yet.


----------



## bullyboy

A nice pilot watch! Love those hands.


----------



## colgex

The Hammy is running crazily good. Last time I synchronized it with a digital watch was last week. Today, it is only 7 seconds ahead. It is currently beating out my COSC watch is accuracy. Though, the COSC is new and it is still breaking in and I'm still tweaking the off-winder position when I'm not using it.

But yeah, very pleased, running just about ~ +1.5 secs a day. Awesome!


----------



## mannyaguilar

Hi. New to the forum. I got here looking for info on this watch. Looks like this watch was worn by Matthew McConaughey in the movie Interstellar. I saw the watch in the movie over the weekend and it was love at first sight!
Anyone can confirm this is the watch?


----------



## colgex

It is indeed though he wears the black dial version.


----------



## wildbills watches

Looked good in the movie Interstellar also


----------



## mannyaguilar

Thanks. Still happy with the watch?


----------



## colgex

Yeah definitely, I love it. I think it is my most versatile.


----------



## swisscheese2002

Really beautiful piece! 
Thanks for the view!
Hoping to get 1 myself, after the movie interstellar. 
Just not too sure which color dial, silver or black.


----------



## swisscheese2002

May I know how is the lume on this?


----------



## colgex

I'm trying to upload the lume pic but the system is not letting me...


----------



## colgex




----------



## Ajax_Drakos

Thanks for the review on what looks to be a great watch. I can't think of a better value in Swiss watches than Hamilton.


----------



## centurionavre

Hi,

Wow! Awesome review. It helped influence my purchase.

Really loving the silver dial. I seriously considered the black dial version after seeing Interstellar but ultimately your pics swayed my decision. 










Cheers!


----------



## Archil Vardidze

Hi guys,
I have a quick question. Yesterday I bought the same watch but with black face. The seller wound it (30-40 times) and told me that in case of active usage I would need to wind it after couple of weeks... 
After active usage during yesterday, I put it on shelf but today morning I found them stopped. So it took about 7-8 hours to drain the spring  is this normal? or something is wrong with watch ...


----------



## hammymode

Archil Vardidze said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a quick question. Yesterday I bought the same watch but with black face. The seller wound it (30-40 times) and told me that in case of active usage I would need to wind it after couple of weeks...
> After active usage during yesterday, I put it on shelf but today morning I found them stopped. So it took about 7-8 hours to drain the spring  is this normal? or something is wrong with watch ...


trying to answer this to solve your problem Sir.. in your case I think it's not normal at all sorry to say.. cause AFAIK that type of this Hammy watch uses movement ETA 2834-2 with daydate and similar to ETA2836-2 and or ETA 2824-2 which has date only and generally it absolutely has a power reserve of between 38 and 48 hours average overall if fully wound the crown or when we use the watch daily and then put it to rest away.
so IMO, perhaps you should make a complaint immediately to the store or service center nearest your place sir. As it is still under full warranty frm the Hamilton itself . 
Maybe it went wrong with the balance or spring bar itself so it reduces the pwr reserve to becoming only 8 hours.. what a pity.

hope to hear a good news soon Sir..
just an advice from me...

sincere..
hammymode.


----------



## swisscheese2002

Colgex! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## synaptyx

I'm a huge science fiction fan and I've been looking for a pilot to add to my collection, which, until now, consisted completely of Divers.
Interstellar came along, then Creation had a Cyber Monday week deal going. Well, who could ignore the stars aligning like that!?











Also my first Hammy. Loving it!

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## luth_ukail

That is one seriously nice looking watch. And i agree..it looks so versatile. I think i have found my next watch. I couldn't believe my aim to get a same kind of versatile watch ( Seiko SARB033) now changes immediately with your picture being so convincing. Now all i do is count my money and make sure it is enough. LOL. 

Thanks!


----------



## blackhawk163

Pilot picture thread??? Yay! ;-)


----------



## colgex

blackhawk163 said:


> Pilot picture thread??? Yay! ;-)


Cool that the black version has lume all around. Nice touch


----------



## PSUAth

Very nice


----------



## blackhawk163

PSUAth said:


> Very nice


Looking at your signature I'm glad I'm in good company.


----------



## PSUAth

blackhawk163 said:


> Looking at your signature I'm glad I'm in good company.


I actually just picked it up this past saturday


----------



## colgex

I want to ask you guys following this thread. How accurate is your model? Mine is the most accurate watch I've ever had. I have a Edox Cosc model that runs around ~+1.25 a day (still working on the perfect resting position). The Hamilton runs around ~+0.25 a day. I really runs super close to zero. I've checked it a few weeks after setting the time and it is almost on point with the digital clock. I let it rest face down every day and when I'm not using it, it runs on a winder.


----------



## blackhawk163

I've only ever had one auto before this, and it was the Seiko in my signature. I hated it. No amount of regulation could get it within my self imposed limit of ±5. One day it would be close and the next nearly 30s off. My Hamilton is like yours, by the end of the day I can see it lagging just a tiny bit, but by morning it's off by +2. I love it.


----------



## Drumguy

Nice choice Colgex! and thanks for the review. I have done some research and already decided to get one but your pics and review just cemented that decision.


----------



## 6R15

blackhawk163 said:


> I've only ever had one auto before this, and it was the Seiko in my signature. I hated it. No amount of regulation could get it within my self imposed limit of ±5. One day it would be close and the next nearly 30s off. My Hamilton is like yours, by the end of the day I can see it lagging just a tiny bit, but by morning it's off by +2. I love it.


Apples to Oranges. You can't really expect chronometer accuracy from a $70 Seiko 5 from Malaysia that can't even hack or manually wind but then suddenly rave about the accuracy for a $650+ watch...


----------



## blackhawk163

6R15 said:


> Apples to Oranges. You can't really expect chronometer accuracy from a $70 Seiko 5 from Malaysia that can't even hack or manually wind but then suddenly rave about the accuracy for a $650+ watch...


Actually I can, and I did . I visited the Seiko/Citizen forums and there were people waxing lyrical about the super affordable Seiko 5's and how they got them to within +/- 5, I was dead set against auto's as I knew that they weren't as accurate as Quartz watches, and so I bought one. The rest is history. Would I ever buy a Seiko again? Probably not, then again who knows, but then again you're right, Apples to oranges.


----------



## PSUAth

blackhawk163 said:


> Actually I can, and I did. I visited the Seiko/Citizen forums and there were people waxing lyrical about the super affordable Seiko 5's and how they got them to within +/- 5, I was dead set against auto's as I knew that they weren't as accurate as Quartz watches, and so I bought one. The rest is history. Would I ever buy a Seiko again? Probably not, then again who knows, but then again you're right, Apples to oranges.


Whats the published spec for the 7s26/7s36 movement? +- 30 sec? So even if people can get it to 5s and you put a limit of 5s its possible your watch may never get that. And thats not on the watch so long as it is in the defined range.


----------



## firefoxzilla

Would just like to ask if this model have a screw down crown?


----------



## PSUAth

firefoxzilla said:


> Would just like to ask if this model have a screw down crown?


I have the black dial and it does not have a screw down crown


----------



## firefoxzilla

PSUAth said:


> I have the black dial and it does not have a screw down crown


Thanks for the reply, i really like this model but a non screw down crown might be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## PSUAth

firefoxzilla said:


> Thanks for the reply, i really like this model but a non screw down crown might be a deal breaker for me.


Might I ask why? Are you around water all the time?


----------



## firefoxzilla

PSUAth said:


> Might I ask why? Are you around water all the time?


No, not really. It's just that i feel that screw down crowns are much more secure. I have non screw down crown watches which sometimes pushes out accidentally when it snugs on clothing, etc.


----------



## blackhawk163

firefoxzilla said:


> No, not really. It's just that i feel that screw down crowns are much more secure. I have non screw down crown watches which sometimes pushes out accidentally when it snugs on clothing, etc.


I've worn my everyday for a month, 24/7 (showers included) not once had I ever had the crown snag and pop out. Then again I set it down for the last week only to find out that my wife moved it atop of a magnet. So now I have to see if I can get it degaussed.


----------



## firefoxzilla

blackhawk163 said:


> I've worn my everyday for a month, 24/7 (showers included) not once had I ever had the crown snag and pop out. Then again I set it down for the last week only to find out that my wife moved it atop of a magnet. So now I have to see if I can get it degaussed.


I might still go for this model but I still prefer though if it's a screw down as I am hard on my watches and i sweat a lot so accidentally popping out the crown unknowingly would put the watches' internals at risk of moisture.


----------



## PSUAth

firefoxzilla said:


> I might still go for this model but I still prefer though if it's a screw down as I am hard on my watches and i sweat a lot so accidentally popping out the crown unknowingly would put the watches' internals at risk of moisture.


Well I can vouch that the crown is pretty secure. The guard around it makes it hard to snag and pop out. I highly doubt that will happen. But if your need is a screw down crown then this isnt for you.


----------

